
Show HN: Clean Statistics on Covid-19 in the US - d_watt
https://vexed.io/covid
======
d_watt
I had been having trouble finding clean up to date info on the ongoing
coronavirus, so I made this. Wanted to share it out in case other were looking
for the same.

~~~
nonSTOPlove
thanks!

